# HELP, Going viewing a bike but seller said hes unaware of where serial number is...



## johnno1812 (22 Jan 2013)

HELP, Going viewing a bike but seller said hes unaware of where serial number is...

its CUBE AGREE RACE SL 

Any help will do asap,

he said hes checked regular places but its not there.

also is there anyway of checking if the bike is stolen via seriual number?


----------



## vickster (22 Jan 2013)

Ask him for the receipt - it will have his name and address on 

Assume you are seeing it at his house and not in a carpark

I don't think s serial number will help, if it's security marked, you can check with whoever marked it

Maybe take a more experienced cyclechatter with you if there's someone local

Listen to your gut feel about him and what he says 

Do you have any reason to believe it's stolen?


----------



## black'n'yellow (22 Jan 2013)

frame number will usually be under the BB or thereabouts. Won't tell you much though...


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (22 Jan 2013)

Cube says the serial number is located on the top tube and starts with WOW
http://www.cube.eu/en/service/manuals/

Sounds well iffy to me, even if he can't produce a receipt of purchase ask where he got it from the shop should have details of the sale on their records. Alternatively a dealer may be able to inform you who the bike was sold to based on the serial number

The police can check the national computer to see if its been reported stolen based on the serial number..


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jan 2013)

V for Vengedetta said:


> Sounds well iffy to me, ..



Why does it sound iffy? Under the bottom bracket is where most people would look. 

I've got them noted down but couldn't tell you where the serial numbers are on either of my bikes. 

Proof of purchase will have been issued by any reputable retailer. This is what you need to see.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (23 Jan 2013)

PaulSB said:


> Why does it sound iffy?


 
Every single bike I have has been registered with bike Shepard, bike register and immobilise. I can tell you the frame number, data tag number and more.
I can also produce documents at the drop of a hat showing where I purchased the bikes from.

Unlike yourself, this person does not have the numbers noted which would permit a retailer to check who the warentee was provided to. This can assist with proving ownership.
Personally to have someone produce a bike with no documentation, no knowledge of the serial numbers at all and no proof of purchase sounds a little suspect to me, in effect iffy..... what evidence so far suggests its legit?


----------



## aces_up1504 (23 Jan 2013)

V for Vengedetta said:


> Every single bike I have has been registered with bike Shepard, bike register and immobilise. I can tell you the frame number, data tag number and more.
> I can also produce documents at the drop of a hat showing where I purchased the bikes from.
> 
> Unlike yourself, this person does not have the numbers noted which would permit a retailer to check who the warentee was provided to. This can assist with proving ownership.
> Personally to have someone produce a bike with no documentation, no knowledge of the serial numbers at all and no proof of purchase sounds a little suspect to me, in effect iffy..... what evidence so far suggests its legit?


 

Again as often happen, Internet forum 1% users against 99% of non "nerdy" cyclists. 

If i asked you question about your computer serial number or say motherboard type or something similar that you might be fairly knowlegeable but not nerdy about, could you provide the information someone asked for? if not does it make it ropey or stolen? No it means the person does not know how to find or aquire the information you require.

Again reciepts are easy lost and not every one even know what bike shepard is.

My advice would be like buying anything second hand worth a few quid, have a list of questions, if the deal sounds to good to be true it probably is. If your not happy with the answers walk away.


----------



## martint235 (23 Jan 2013)

Do people really keep proof of purchase? I haven't got it for Lelly although I could probably produce an email from Planet X to say I purchased a bike that looked similar.

As for either the Giant road bike or the Giant MTB, proof of purchase will have been thrown out the first time I got Welling Cycles to do any work on them.


----------



## sidevalve (23 Jan 2013)

As above most people just don't look for serial numbers etc and as for reciepts you've got more or less no chance if the bike is much over 6 months old. As aces_up1504 says 99% of bikes are sold to people who just want to ride a bike.


----------



## JoeyB (23 Jan 2013)

I couldnt tell you where my serial numbers are...I'd have to dig high and low to find the receipt too! There are some paranoid members on here lol. Obviously approach with caution but as someone else on here just said, just go with your gut feeling.


----------



## Pale Rider (23 Jan 2013)

I would spend almost as much time weighing up the seller as weighing up the bike.

If he comes over well and has a believable back story, the chances are his bike is legit.


----------



## adds21 (23 Jan 2013)

I have 5 bikes, 3 of which I bought new, and don't have proof of purchase for any of them. None of them are "well iffy".


----------



## addictfreak (23 Jan 2013)

adds21 said:


> I have 5 bikes, 3 of which I bought new, and don't have proof of purchase for any of them. None of them are "well iffy".



Me too! (3 bikes)


----------



## sheddy (23 Jan 2013)

BTW has anyone used one of those bike website that lists pictures of 'potentially stolen' bikes ?


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (23 Jan 2013)

aces_up1504 said:


> If i asked you question about your computer serial number or say motherboard type or something similar that you might be fairly knowlegeable but not nerdy about, could you provide the information someone asked for? if not does it make it ropey or stolen? No it means the person does not know how to find or aquire the information you require.
> 
> Again reciepts are easy lost and not every one even know what bike shepard is.


 
I can most certainly tell you the serial numbers of my computer systems, how much ram they have the speed of the ram, the make and serial number of the mobo, the OS version and the ROM firmwear for my Android Tablet and Phone but then again I am really nerdy so its probably not a good example. 

The fact remains that all bikes come with serial numbers, and although I may now appear slightly obsessive and weird even if the owner does not know where to locate it, you should find out where it is located. The bike manufacturer can provide this information.
I would then advise checking the serial number with a dealer, in most cases I am aware of the dealer is usually quite happy to call the person the bike was sold to just to confirm if they sold the bike should the name not be the same as the person you are dealing with.
If the frame number or proof or purchase can not be located, I would suggest walking away, If you buy stolen goods and the person who they were taken from is identified they will be returned and you will be out of pocket

It seems strange to me not to have this information at hand and a little suspect but then again that's just how I perceive things, never ever conceived that my behaviour is a little different from the norm


----------



## PaulSB (23 Jan 2013)

V for Vengedetta said:


> Every single bike I have has been registered with bike Shepard, bike register and immobilise. I can tell you the frame number, data tag number and more.
> I can also produce documents at the drop of a hat showing where I purchased the bikes from.
> 
> Unlike yourself, this person does not have the numbers noted which would permit a retailer to check who the warentee was provided to.
> ...



I certainly agree with your last paragraph and I have all the relevant info. I keep this, along with any other significant purchase receipts,as proof for insurers and faults which seems wise to me. 

My only reason for picking up on your comment of iffy was because the OP only asked about serial numbers. Like you I'd want to see a prof of purchase. In fact when I got my secondhand tandem (forgot I have three bikes, not two!!) the first thing the seller did was show me his receipt, before I even saw the bike!


----------



## johnno1812 (23 Jan 2013)

There is no serial anywhere, lol, only asking coz iw as told you need the serial to insure the bike.
the seller seems legit. Pretty friendly bloke.
only thing was that he lives in london and brought the bike all the way up here to visit his family.

here is his flickr 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/62601280@N06/


----------



## Sittingduck (23 Jan 2013)

The vast majority of people would not have all of that information to hand. Go with your gut feel.


----------



## byegad (23 Jan 2013)

I bought a brand new Thorn Club Tour and there was no visible frame number. If there was one it was very shallowly indented and totally covered by powder coat. Thorn were unsurprised that I couldn't find any evidence of the number.


----------



## FreeFlow Bikes (23 Jan 2013)

I have a 2010 Cube Agree GTC Pro and the serial number is underneath the bottom bracket. You need to turn the bike upside down and it starts with WOW


----------



## vickster (23 Jan 2013)

PaulSB said:


> I certainly agree with your last paragraph and I have all the relevant info. I keep this, along with any other significant purchase receipts,as proof for insurers and faults which seems wise to me.


 
If you have a bike stolen and want to claim on insurance, you will be expected to produce a proof of purchase - happened to me, I easily got a copy of the receipt from the LBS

When I sold the replacement on fleabay, I was able to provide the buyer with a copy of the reciept - my name and the address from where they collected the bike was clearly printed

I don't think it's unreasonable to ask a seller for proof of purchase - especially given how many stolen bikes are out there


----------



## Powely (23 Jan 2013)

Probably is good practice to keep receipts etc but suspect there is quite a few people who don't. I am certainly not sure where mine is. Possibly thrown in with some paperwork but could have easily been binned too. I would just use your judgement on how genuine the seller is etc.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (23 Jan 2013)

johnno1812 said:


> There is no serial anywhere, lol, only asking coz i as told you need the serial to insure the bike.


 
That is most certainly correct with my insurance, they need the frame number and the bikes have to also be data tagged.

Can the owner tell you where he purchased he bike from as the retailer would very likely have a copy of this and knowledge of the frame number.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Jan 2013)

Too much pre-judging going on methinks. Seller may be 100% honest but clueless.


----------



## Psyclist (24 Jan 2013)

If he bought it used, he won't have a receipt. I keep ALL receipts from my LBS for bikes and parts. Best way to do it. Especially when it comes to selling 

EDIT: Unless he bought from eBay, then he can print off the invoice. Or Paypal.


----------



## johnno1812 (24 Jan 2013)

FREEFLOW, Theres nothing underneath. When u say bb do u mean i need to remove the bb or do u mean underneath the bike itself.? coz there nothing underneath the bike


----------



## Psyclist (24 Jan 2013)

vickster said:


> If you have a bike stolen and want to claim on insurance, you will be expected to produce a proof of purchase - happened to me, I easily got a copy of the receipt from the LBS


 
I believe LBS's only keep copies of receipts up to six months. When I was robbed in the street, I went to my LBS about ten months after purchase, they told me they didn't have it, as they keep it for six months maximum.


----------



## vickster (24 Jan 2013)

It was on their computer, was 9 months after purchase I think. They have all my purchases logged as far as I know


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (24 Jan 2013)

Yea my LBS has all my purchases logged going back ages


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Jan 2013)

Psyclist said:


> I believe LBS's only keep copies of receipts up to six months. When I was robbed in the street, I went to my LBS about ten months after purchase, they told me they didn't have it, as they keep it for six months maximum.


 
By law all accounting records - and a till receipt will be one of them, have to be kept for a minimum of seven years. Chances are they archived it and couldn't be arsed to try and find it.


----------



## Kins (26 Jan 2013)

Nice looking bike, did you buy it?


----------



## johnno1812 (28 Jan 2013)

yes


----------



## User16625 (28 Jan 2013)

aces_up1504 said:


> Again as often happen, Internet forum 1% users against 99% of non "nerdy" cyclists.
> 
> If i asked you question about your computer serial number or say motherboard type or something similar that you might be fairly knowlegeable but not nerdy about, could you provide the information someone asked for? if not does it make it ropey or stolen? No it means the person does not know how to find or aquire the information you require.
> 
> ...


 
But based on the fact that the seller cant provide ANY evidence to show it isnt stolen makes it sound iffy even if it really isnt.


johnno1812 said:


> There is no serial anywhere, lol, only asking coz iw as told you need the serial to insure the bike.
> the seller seems legit. *Pretty friendly bloke.*
> *only thing was that he lives in london and brought the bike all the way up here to visit his family.*
> 
> ...


 
oh christ!


----------

